# Hinweis: Aktualisierung Des Charakters!



## B3N (11. September 2006)

Um nicht jeden Thread einzeln beantworten zu müssen, hier ein allgemeiner Hinweis.

Wie einige evt. mitbekommen haben, haben sich eure Charakterdaten seit ca. 2-3 Tagen nicht aktualisiert. Grund dafür war ein kleiner Fehler in der Datenverarbeitung, aber keine Sorge, all die Daten welche übertragen wurden, sind noch da! Diese sollten heute im Lauf des Tages auch wieder aktualisiert werden.


----------



## HerrK (11. September 2006)

Juhu....hatte mich schon gewundert das sich z.B. bei meinen Fertigkeiten seit Tagen nichts getan hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (11. September 2006)

Sorry, zu spät gesehen! 

Ok, schnelle Antwort oben - danke!


----------



## Woergel (11. September 2006)

ich schreib einfach mal hier rein. 

ist das normal, das meine schneiderrezepte alle erscheinen, aber meine verzaubererrezepte nicht?


----------



## HerrK (11. September 2006)

So bei mir ist nun wieder alles aktuell bei meinem BLASC-Charakter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (12. September 2006)

hmm, mein char is zwar endlich da , nur meine rezepte nicht...
Kann sau geile sachen ledern also wie bekomme ich das abgezeigt ? 
(kochrezepte zeigt er an... TOLL! ) 
mfg


----------



## Haldamuz (13. September 2006)

Ich hab das selbe Prob seit Tagen! Hab Bergbau schon 30 punkte weiter geskillt, neue Items an und hab ne andere Gilde! Aber geändert hat sich da nix! Und das bei allen Chars! Wenn mir irgend jemand nen tip geben oder helfen kann, dann sagt bitte bescheid! Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann/soll!

Gruß


----------



## Regnor (13. September 2006)

Haldamuz schrieb:


> Ich hab das selbe Prob seit Tagen! Hab Bergbau schon 30 punkte weiter geskillt, neue Items an und hab ne andere Gilde! Aber geändert hat sich da nix! Und das bei allen Chars! Wenn mir irgend jemand nen tip geben oder helfen kann, dann sagt bitte bescheid! Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann/soll!
> 
> Gruß



Hallo, bitte postet doch eure Charnamen und Server mit, sonst können wir das nicht prüfen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Gast (13. September 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo, bitte postet doch eure Charnamen und Server mit, sonst können wir das nicht prüfen.
> 
> Gruß Regnor




Der Char name is Haldamuz und der Server ist Nozdormu

hier der Link zum Profil: http://www.buffed.de/?c=136271

Wie gesagt hab mittlerweile ne andere Gilde als BOZDAG, einige andere items, pvp-rang usw! wenn du irgendwelche dateien von mir brauchst dann schick ich die dir heute mittag!

gruß


----------



## Haldamuz (13. September 2006)

hab mich mal registriert dann kannst du mir zur not auch ne pn schicken mit den daten die du brauchst!!

Gruß


----------



## Elhef (13. September 2006)

Also ich habe das Gefühl das ganze funktioniert nicht.

Schaut euch mal bitte meinen Account an  - da ist überhauptnichts aktualisiert  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (13. September 2006)

Elhef schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Gefühl das ganze funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Schaut euch mal bitte meinen Account an  - da ist überhauptnichts aktualisiert  ...
> 
> ...


Link ?


----------



## Beka (14. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Link ?


hallo,
hab da mal ne frage. ich hab mir grade ein profil hier erstellt, aber meine rüstung, talente, taschen etc werden garnicht, und mein geld falsch angezeig. woran liegt das? hab ja die aktuelle version. hab auch schon BL und WoW mehrmals neu gestartet. aber immer das gleiche falsche profil: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok, 2 minuten nach diesem post ging es dann. braucht wohl seine zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sorry leute


----------



## Elhef (14. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Link ?


Einfach mal nach "Elhef" auf Malygos suchen. Sollte ein 60er Char sein. Ist aber immernoch 49.


----------



## Roran (14. September 2006)

Elhef schrieb:


> Einfach mal nach "Elhef" auf Malygos suchen. Sollte ein 60er Char sein. Ist aber immernoch 49.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den hier ?


----------



## Elhef (14. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, der ist schonlange nichtmehr aktuell. Könnt ihr das bitte händisch machen?


----------



## Rascal (14. September 2006)

Da scheint wohl wer gezaubert zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elhef (14. September 2006)

Japp -  jetzt funktioniert es. Danke


----------



## Ciddan (18. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
habe auch Probleme mit der Aktualisierung, letztes Mal 20.08. aktualisiert.
Link: http://www.buffed.de/?c=522874
Da kommt immer nach dem Ausloggen eine Mitteilung, dass nichts aktualisert wurde, da keine Items verändert wurden (oder so ähnlich), obwohl sich bei Level, Handwerkslevel etc was getan hat.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Rascal (18. September 2006)

Hallo

Ist das Interface-Addon noch aktiv?
Hier eine kleine Anleitung dazu.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Tybalt (18. September 2006)

http://www.buffed.de/?c=665016

grad mehrfach aktualisiert ... auch manuell

aber weder Items noch rezepte sind im Profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (18. September 2006)

Tybalt schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/?c=665016
> 
> grad mehrfach aktualisiert ... auch manuell
> 
> ...




hab den fehler gefunden ... hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## B3N (18. September 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (19. September 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaja gell Ben die Fehler magste am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

